# why are contractions worse in the car?



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

So I was just thinking about my last birth and the hour long car ride to the hospital I made twice while in labor. I remember my contractions seeming really rough while riding in the car. I know I have heard this time and again from other women as well. So does anybody know why? What's the science behind it? Or maybe it's from not having the freedom to move around freely? Any thoughts?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

tbh, driving in the car is uncomfortable for me at 39 weeks pregnant and no labor-- the seat's not quite right, there are bumps and turns and it's cold. I"m sure all these things make labor seem that much worse.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mine weren't. I had them good and strong for a couple of hours, 2 minutes apart lasting a minute each until I sat in that darn car. Then they went away completely. Took quite a while to get them going again.









But that labor was weird, it was like the whole 11 hours, if I didn't lean forward I wouldn't contract much. I think she was in a weird position right up until the last minute.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

With my DD (1st baby), labor was definitely worse in the car. I attributed it to not being able to move around and contort myself into the position I wanted. With DS (baby #2), it wasn't as bad. I think it was partly because I got in the car at an earlier stage of labor and partly because I was listening to my Hypnobabies CD while DH drove. I also didn't have back labor with DS and I did with DD.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

With #1, the 20 minute car ride was the most intense time because I was starting transition. The midwives discouraged first-timers from arriving too early because labor is expected to take a long time. So I waited until I was having difficulty getting through contractions, but the car made it 10 times worse. Its hard to focus with the movement and the car vibrates, a sensation I hated.

With #2, I left for the birth center as soon as I realized I was in labor. I didn't have to spend the worst part of labor in the car, but I still found it extremely uncomfortable because the car vibrates and I felt too uncomfortable sitting. I had back labor and preferred to spend my entire labor keeping pressure off my lower spine. I found myself not buckled in safely, but trying to ride facing backwards on all fours.


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

Ugh. The ride to the hospital was the worst! I was in transition and had back labor exclusively. I was on all 4's in the backseat of a toyota camry with my doula trying to stay on top of me doing counterpressure. Crazy insane. I hope to g-d it's not like that this time with #2!!!!!


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

To me, it was the bumps and sharp curves on the interstate ramps we had to go on. The bumps were awful.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Could it be stress too? I know contractions can be more painful when a woman is tense (a la Ina May Gaskin). Riding in the car to the hospital or birthing centre is a stressful time - you can be worried about having the baby in the car, worried about what the hospital will be like when you get there, worried that you're not far enough along and you'll be sent back home, worried that you've forgotten something in your birthing bag, and so on. So maybe that would make the contractions seem less manageable? Plus of course, you'd be unable to sway or be massaged or whatever during contractions (probably).

Honestly, I've heard so many stories about contractions hurting more in the car, that if I got in I'd be expecting more pain, and would therefore probably experience more pain. (I was induced last time, so it wasn't an issue.) I have a fantasy of going into labour in the late evening or early morning and walking to the birth centre, which is pretty close to where we live - but yeah, probably not gonna happen.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope the hour ride to the hospital is easier this time. I was thinking maybe I should labor at a hotel close by so I don't have to travel in hard labor. I've had so much prodromal labor for weeks now. So my guess is that I won't believe it's the real deal until I'm way progressed. Here's to fast labors with minimal travel troubles!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Honestly, the car ride for me was the worst part. Dh and I said there ought to be a labor pause button for the time it takes you to drive to the hospital.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> I hope the hour ride to the hospital is easier this time. I was thinking maybe I should labor at a hotel close by so I don't have to travel in hard labor. I've had so much prodromal labor for weeks now. So my guess is that I won't believe it's the real deal until I'm way progressed. Here's to fast labors with minimal travel troubles!


I don't know how realistic it is for you, but this isn't unheard of. I once met a lady who rented a short term apartment located a few minutes from the hospital where she delivered. She lived in a rural area 3 hrs away, so her situation was a bit more extreme. She owned her home so she wasn't paying double rent, but she stayed in that apt for a month around the time she was due. It saved the stress of travelling in labor.

Its really a matter of your comfort level and your financial means. With my second, I had prodomal labor for weeks. "Real" labor lasted 2 hrs. You never know how it will be.


----------

